# Idiot kids microwave Cat



## Salamantis (Sep 6, 2008)

http://www.canada.com/calgaryherald/news/s...be-8632fd3ee1b0



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "The cat is described as screaming in the microwave for approximately 10 minutes while it is cooked to death," Laluk said.
> 
> Someone then scrawled on a kitchen cupboard: "The cat is in the microwave. Nice cat. You had a nice cat."



If I have ever met those kids I'd probably stab them repeatedly with a plastic knife to torture them. I just can't stand animal cruelty.
Now let me go have nightmares from the mental image from that quote.


----------



## hankchill (Sep 6, 2008)

At least they didn't put a kitten in a blender... that would hurt.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 6, 2008)

;_;

reminds of of zippocat and etc..... such sad, cruel things...


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 6, 2008)

What the hell is wrong with people these days?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 6, 2008)

What?! They were 16 years old?! Shouldn't they know better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hate people who are against violence in videogames. I love Happy Tree Friends. But to be honest, when I read stories like this, I suddenly ask myself if games really can't mess up kids...


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 6, 2008)

That so stupid, I cant describe it with words


----------



## Sephi (Sep 6, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> What the hell is wrong with people these days?


They're just idiots.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 6, 2008)

I just don't understand how can they not know that an animal has feelings just like them, resulting in microwaving the cat for 10 minutes until it died. They were watching it scream, slowly getting cooked from inside.

I seriously want to kill them. Honestly. I just can't stand that mental image, knowing a cat had to go through so much pain. And they didn't even get JAIL TIME!

*goes to hug my cat and show middle finger to retard kids*


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 6, 2008)

Stupid is what stupid does. Some people have no common sense these days.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 6, 2008)

I wonder how it would feel to be microwaved....


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 6, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> I wonder how it would feel to be microwaved....


Imagine having all your vital organs slowly cooked from inside for 15 minutes, blood boiling (literally) until you die.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 6, 2008)

I thought kids these days only do things like that with a camera at hand so they can post it on the netz...

they should be punished for animal cruelty.


----------



## JPH (Sep 6, 2008)

kitteh :'(


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 6, 2008)

Sad... Just sad... Poor kitteh.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 6, 2008)

Ya know, I think I'm more abgry at the courts for the 2 year ban on owning pets and 100 hours of community service.

Because while I can say 16 year olds should be more accountable, the courts should be even MORE accountable.

Just a cat I am sure some must be thinking.

Yeah and it's just two little shits that would have been better never created.

People, those two are about as good a case for oral sex if there ever was one, because their father should have put his dna somewhere else clearly.

For starters, those kids would be given some real up close and personal opportunites to be grossed out horrified and just plain made to feel like they REALLY screwed up.

Maybe their community service should go like this. They get to go and do remains recovery at fires where someone as burned to death. And while relaxing from that task, they could be given the chance to assist emergency reponse services dealing with traffic fatalities. Nothing like pulling corpses out of twisted wrecks.

Oh you can bet I'd give them a damn good dose of gruesome nasty death to enjoy looking at.

I'd also have the little shits sterilized so there was no risk of their genes remaining available for later.


----------



## Banger (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a microwave the will start up when open. Maybe we should see how these kids like being cooked from the inside. It is people like this that makes me hate so much of the human race.


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 6, 2008)

Not as sad and evil and sick as  *Mother accused of microwaving baby to death* 

 BBC NEWS of the conviction


----------



## vinikun (Sep 6, 2008)

I kinda wish these punks were walking through a street one day and then got mauled by every cat and their cousin. They totally deserve it. They should then be thrown into a huge industry sized laundry machine and see how it feels.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats just plain wrong. I hate when people do that. Its just not right, they are innocent. They have no way of defending themselves... I would kill them if I ever saw them.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 6, 2008)

Any microwave can do that if you make slight modification, that is press the door close indicator button and it will think it's closed .

I dream of buying 20 microwaves and making a super microwave room of doom . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then put those kids in there .


----------



## Anakir (Sep 6, 2008)

That's so fucked up. I was watching PETA stuff last night with a friend just out of bored too. They should stick their hand on top of an oven while it's on max to see what it feels like.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2008)

It starts with cats. theyll end up serial killers by 20. I say kill them in a giant microwave before they can do any real damage


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 6, 2008)

The "cat" in question was obviously a gremlin in disguise.  The kids only did what was needed to do.


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 6, 2008)

This thing reminded me of the movie "Idle Hands" where the guy microwaved the hands. It didn't take a minute for the hand to get deteriorated. Blood everywhere. I can imagine how the cat feels and I don't wanna think about it. Poor cat. R.I.P.

But the cat has 8 lives left so...REVENGE!

If those kids see another cat or a cat that exactly looks like the cat that they killed, it's a sign that they are in trouble.


----------



## alex (Sep 6, 2008)

Heh, when I saw this I remembered that old Yahoo Answers question about the guy who took a shower with his laptop and it got wet, and microwaved it to dry it faster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is sad, I like animals, I want a cat to go rape those kids ass! My friend had a small kitten, but when she took it outside, it got used to it, and got lost. Someone said it was run over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 R.I.P. Kitty...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 7, 2008)

I heard somewhere, a lady microwaved a live puppy to dry it from a bath. Needless to say, she sued the microwave company for not putting a warning not to microwave live animals.

And she won.


----------



## alex (Sep 7, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere, a lady microwaved a live puppy to dry it from a bath. Needless to say, she sued the microwave company for not putting a warning not to microwave live animals.
> 
> And she won.








 I heard something like that too! Where they sued since there was no warning... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The world's stupidity amazes me!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 7, 2008)

Alex said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They should be starting to put in a sheet of paper with about 10000 things not to do in extra extra extra small print inside packages.

EDIT: they have already started doing stuff like this: 

Warning on an electric router made for carpenters: This product not intended for use as a dental drill.
On Sainsbury's peanuts: Warning: Contains nuts.
Stamped on the barrel of a .22 caliber rifle: Warning: Misuse may cause injury or death.
Instructions for an electric thermometer: Do not use orally after using rectally
King Size Mattress -- Warning: Do not attempt to swallow. 

>_>


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 7, 2008)

Ouch man. Poor cat, id love to meet those kids who think they're cool for killing animals. Id love to shove them in a microwave, but i dont like animal cruelty. Lucky bastards.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 7, 2008)

Ah, the power of idiocy, media and idiotic media, roll them into one and you've got 2 16-year-olds, a toasted cat and courtroom drama.









			
				coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere, a lady microwaved a live puppy to dry it from a bath. Needless to say, she sued the microwave company for not putting a warning not to microwave live animals.
> 
> And she won.
> I thought that was a joke from Yakitate!! Japan?
> ...


Worst. Crime. Ever.


----------



## matrix121391 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd love to put them in a microwave and boil their insides 'til they spew blood. Until then, I hope fate will take her part and punish them. Or God can smite them. Either conclusion I'd be happy with.


----------



## blueskies (Sep 7, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> *goes to hug my cat and show middle finger to retard kids*


Ditto. This type of crime stems from either hatred or outright stupidity. Or both. Those kids should be watch for future serial killer tendencies.


----------



## paul1991 (Sep 7, 2008)

I can has cat-burger?


----------



## alltooamorous (Sep 7, 2008)

YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME... I can't believe anyone is this stupid or inconsiderate..


----------



## Trippy (Sep 7, 2008)

Well it's only fair to microwave these kids.
You know they say that serials killers begin with animal torture.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 7, 2008)

poor cat that's all i can say


----------



## alex (Sep 7, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's what is sad about microwaving people/living stuff. It cooks from the inside-out. An oven would maybe give you a bad burn everywhere. But your organs may still be intact... Maybe... If you are in there for more than one minute on 350(F)+ you're dead.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 7, 2008)

seriously i think its sick and cruel. why would you do that to anything? They're as alive as we are! -.-


----------



## alex (Sep 7, 2008)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> seriously i think its sick and cruel. why would you do that to anything? They're as alive as we are! -.-


I think your egg link is broken...

Yes, everything is alive, and has some sort of intelligence, in anyway. Some people think since dogs can't really talk or behave, they can hit them. That's like hitting your child(if you have one) or friend's child. Or eating eggs for breakfast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm becoming a vegetarian now! But then, something gave birth to that plant... I'm not going to eat!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 7, 2008)

I love cats........ Those bastards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 7, 2008)

I love bastards........ Those cats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spoiler


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 7, 2008)

what the hell is with the childish punishment?
No video games, his dog taken away, 100 hours community service and they considered banning cellphones?
What, was taking away his cellphone too inhuman? It should be more like 5,000 hours of community service too.


I dunno if they deserve death, but they at least should have their microwaving hands removed.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 7, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> Warning on an electric router made for carpenters: This product not intended for use as a dental drill.
> On Sainsbury's peanuts: Warning: Contains nuts.
> Stamped on the barrel of a .22 caliber rifle: Warning: Misuse may cause injury or death.
> Instructions for an electric thermometer: Do not use orally after using rectally
> ...



Dont forget the warning on Husqvarna chainsaws:
"Do not attemt to stop chain with hands or genitals"


----------



## gabrico (Sep 7, 2008)

I hate this generations teens. I mean, back in the day, you would be your pets best friend, and your pet would be your best friend. Those days are obviously over. God, WHAT WERE THOSE FU*KING KIDS THINKING GOD DAMNIT!!?!!


----------



## Banger (Sep 7, 2008)

Generalizations are bad. But people have changed.


----------



## pasc (Sep 7, 2008)

poor kitty-cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when I happen to have a cat myself I will def treat it well ! Cats are much to cute to kill... so are any animals... those bastards.


----------



## nephdj (Sep 7, 2008)

Atleast they didnt justify this on high cat food prices.


----------



## ackers (Sep 7, 2008)

Evil bastards should be thrown into a mental institution!


----------



## da_head (Sep 7, 2008)

wow that's pretty messed up o.o
meh, i'm not to surprised though. i've already lost faith in the human race.
i say we start a new world order.


----------



## Jarjaxle (Sep 8, 2008)

if i had kids that did something like that  they would be getting their ass kicked


----------



## papyrus (Sep 9, 2008)

[EDIT] Wrong reply 
Anyways its just plain stupid to microwave animals especially the lady who won because of that no warning about drying animals on a microwave, who the hell who dont have a common sense simply.


----------



## mb01 (Sep 10, 2008)

This kind of thing just sickens me to the bone. What on earth is going through their heads when they are doing this? The only real punishment for this is to microwave these kids for just a minute or two so their insides start to cook and then take them out and let them live through whatever painful life they have left in a mental institution. Fuckin' sick bastards!!


----------



## Searinox (Sep 10, 2008)

Pitiful sentence if it can even be called that. If they enjoyed what they saw then I suggest they be applied the same treatment, because no doubt somewhere out there there's also sickos out there who would enjoy watching human flesh burn alive. Count me as one.


----------



## budrow66 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow just found this a little late I guess. But I find it very odd no sentance was given for this. My nephew was younger than theese two. He did a similar thing but it involved a kitten and a brick. He got locked up for 2 months and had therepy every week for 1 year plus his parents paid dearly... Shame they wont get to play video games geeeez.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 10, 2008)

I prefer dogs myself.


----------

